# Toshiba vs. HP Netbook (Purchase Advice?)



## btmline (Jul 17, 2009)

I need to purchase a netbook by Sunday and have a budget of under $450.

I've narrowed it to the Toshiba 310 or the HP 1030.

I strongly prefer the Toshiba's keyboard, as well as its longer battery life (8+ hours, as opposed to ~4). Most other specs seem to be identical. However, I've heard horror stories about Toshiba customer service -- and more people have been advising me to pick up the HP. 

Why would that be? I'd appreciate any advice you can give me about either of these machines.


----------



## Russian777 (Jul 17, 2009)

acer aspire one. With the new battery that lasts about 8 hours. and a 10.1 inch lcd.


----------



## kokoytams (Jul 18, 2009)

for me its hp...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 18, 2009)

In my experience, HP has had better customer service than Toshiba hands down.
However, I think HP has a lot more problems that occur than Toshiba. But that is just from my experience's.
Personally, if you are gonna get a netbook (small laptop), I'd recommend getting either an Acer or Lenovo.


----------



## hdtennistime (Jul 19, 2009)

if i had to choose between only those two i would go with hp...but i have been doing some research and found that the asus eee pc 1000he is like the best rated on MANY sites...
i personally just purchased an asus eee pc 1005ha-pu1x like...yesterday and am currently waiting for it to come in
ive seen a couple of ppl saying that toshibas were kinda cheap feeling (like opening and closing, or not very solid)
good luck!


----------



## Divyesh (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi I would recommend you HP than Toshiba but if your budget is high then you can buy sony vaio.


----------



## ilovehuhu (Jul 19, 2009)

I choose Hp...But personally i like acer aspire one..YOu can have a look at Acer Aspire ONE Atom N270..it is only $265.


----------



## daisymtc (Jul 20, 2009)

I would get samsung/ Asus...


----------



## fronclynney (Mar 19, 2011)

to some extent,i prefer Toshiba to HP.batteries life depend on how you protect ur netbook. Some netbooks have an ambient sensor (my 10.2" mini netbook has) which can dim the screen in darker surroundings. It's controlled via BIOS settings.


----------



## flanker (Mar 19, 2011)

I have had great luck with my small Toshiba netbook.


----------



## salvage-this (Mar 19, 2011)

Edit... ugh got sucked into a old thread...(facepalm)


----------

